

Happy Nerds: A collection of learn-to-program resources for kids - danso
http://www.happynerds.net/

======
wccrawford
Nice, but there's still quite a stigma attached to 'nerd'. Many kids will
avoid the site just because of that.

~~~
citizen428
Yes, but I already owned that domain and since it's a just for fun side
project, I didn't really feel like spending money on a new one.

------
aroberge
You might want to add rur-ple (<http://code.google.com/p/rur-ple>); it is
similar to Guido van Robot (and was inspired by it). However, 1) it uses
Python (instead of a more limited, Python-like inspired language); 2) it has
more lessons and exercises than Guido van Robot; 3) it provides an embedded
programming environment to go beyond the robot's world.

A second addition to consider is GvR online (<http://gvr-
online.appspot.com/ui/index.html>), an online version of Guido van Robot.

~~~
citizen428
Thanks, added both of them :-)

------
rapind
I appreciate you putting this together and was about to send the link around
when I ran into Application errors throughout. Looks like your server kicked
it.

~~~
citizen428
Yes, I see lots of 503s in my Heroku logs :-( This is a pet project, so I
don't wanna pay for it, which means you all probably have to live with this
until the initial wave of traffic dies down again, sorry!

~~~
citizen428
And it's back. Turns out the problem wasn't really the traffic but a problem
with the MongoDB setup...

------
nbashaw
Great site, but the image of the kid on the left should have a negative
z-index so it doesn't get in the way of the sidebar navigation.

~~~
citizen428
Yes, I had noticed that before and fixed it before I read this thread. Thanks
for pointing it out though!

------
citizen428
I'm the guy who runs HappyNerds.net, thanks for all the attention, but it
looks like my free little Heroku account can't handle it :-/

~~~
danso
Oops sorry. I saw you had promo'ed your site in the comments of an earlier
article about kids and programming that HN linked to. So, I just wanted to
spread the word :)

~~~
citizen428
Nothing to be sorry about, thanks for spreading it! Site's back up now :-)

------
arxymond
Nice idea and nice website... thanks... actually i didn't know staff like that
exists for kids ... thanks !

------
breadbox
So -- has anyone here actually used any of these languages? Or better yet,
given them to an actual child? Any feedback?

------
Pynkrabbit
is it just me or are the links on the left deactivated?

~~~
nbashaw
See my comment above - the image is using fixed-positioning and has a default
z-index above that of the links. They can fix it by setting the image's
z-index to -1.

Edit: looks like they fixed it.

